# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Randy Couture VS Brock Lesnar

## BritishColumbian

Saturday nite, should be a good one, we will see...

Couture FTW...

----------


## l2elapse

Lesnar for the win

----------


## lcstriker07

Can't tell you how excited I am to see Randy fight again. Serious test for both of these fighters! Not a big fan of Lesnar because of his WWE antics he brought to the octogon against crazy horse, but it's hard not to pick him as an up and coming contender. If he does beat couture, there's no doubt in my mind he'll be submitted in the first against mir or big nog. No matter how hard he trains it would take years for him to compete at their BJJ levels.

----------


## WARMachine

First off guys we have a fighting section for a reason... There are two other threads like this there.

Secondly, Brock is douche. Mir's BJJ is overrated and will be pwned by Nog.

Either way, i see Big Nog the winner of this "tournament".

----------


## rhino1

Couture Wins HANDS DOWN

Brock Lesnar is a punk...he should have stayed in wwe and made millions....I can't believe that he thought he could be a professional football player just because he has muscles lol .....What a JOKE!

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

Randy The Natural Couture is going to show Lesnar what a real fighter looks like come this Saturday.

----------


## WDMF

Very interesting matchup for Randy. I think Lesnar will eventually be too much for Randy.

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ Sadly my brain agrees with you...

Although, i think Randy can outstike him..

The word outta the Miletich camp is that Lesnar doesnt like getting hit... Timmy says he could KO him anytime. And that he is a *****...

Maybe if Randy can land strike and avoid being on the bottom of Brock, he can pull this out...

I dont think Randy will be able to out wrestle him... He can get him down, sure, but keeping him there will be the question.

I hate this match up...

But you know what guys, ive learned my lesson on picking agaisnt Randy Couture.

I didnt think he could beat Vitor, he did. TWICE!
I didnt think he could beat Randleman. He did.
I didnt think he could beat Pedro, he did. TWICE! 
I didnt think he could beat Chuck. He did. 
I didnt think he could beat Tito. He did. 
I didnt think he could beat Tim Sylvia. He did.
I didnt think he could beat Gabriel Gonzaga. He did.


This time, im NOT picking against him.

I got Randy by Decision.

----------


## Deltasaurus

im taking randy as well and yeah Nog is Flippin NOG bro he is going to own MIR, now NOG AND COUTURE would be a better fight and a Rematch with Mir is more deserved Lesnar
Lesnar doesnt even deserve a title shot but thats another story

-AJ


Rand by Some Kind Of KO

----------


## Brown Ninja

Yes you should never count out Randy but I think if ever there were a time this might be it. He is not getting any younger and Lesnar is just a bull. Lesnar is so strong, on that ground, that I think he will at the very least neutralize the advantage that Randy has in subs. On the feet is where this fight will be interesting. Randy has a mean clinch but Lesnar is so damn big, I am curious to see if Randy can use the clinch to his advantage and score with the "dirty boxing". I honestly see this fight going the same way that the Ricco fight went. Randy landing well early on but getting worn down due to the sheer size of his opponent.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Is that true that Timmy said that WAR? If so that is very interesting. I have a hard time believing that Timmy could KO or handle Lesnar in anything outside of sparring but it still interesting to say the least. I think Lesnar is so powerful that he would rush Timmy and GNP his way to a win but I guess we will know a lot more Sunday morning. I can't wait!

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

Its going to be good.Everytime randy gets in the ring he always haas a game plan. Just look at the fight with silvia he kept it standing and took a page out of chucks book with the over hand rights and lefts. He is going to change his style and jjust dominate lesner and shck the world again

----------


## redz

Lesnar via stopage maybe Randy will even tap out (not likely lol)

----------


## yannick35

Brock Lesnar Via F-5 in round 5, the rest of the card is solid too.

Looking forward for this PPV

----------


## BITTAPART2

this card sucks but I am still trying to earn some $$$$ on it, just dont ever gamble with Randy, I see him winning by strikes if he does, or a decision b/c of his strikes. Regardless the match up isnt great, Randy is nto a submission specialist my no means he can get someone down and try and keep them there from side control and hope to get a cross maybe and then bomb them down but I dont see him holding a guy like Lesnar down, escpecially from the mount, I dont think he stay on top of Lesnar, I see him faking a bunch of shoot attempts and throwing at Brocks left side as he leaves his big ass head there just to get clocked, Randy is a vry smart fighter and i think he knows what he needs to do here, I believe he will go with that strategy of faking takedowns and circling and swinging JMO. Lesnar is DEFINATLY going to try and do it in reverse and throw then shoot but with Coutures height Lesnar isnt really quick enough to shoot by surprise on someone like Randy, he will see it coming for sure,. OK maybe I just talked myself into money on Randy here lol

----------


## redz

> this card sucks but I am still trying to earn some $$$$ on it, just dont ever gamble with Randy, I see him winning by strikes if he does, or a decision b/c of his strikes. Regardless the match up isnt great, Randy is nto a submission specialist my no means he can get someone down and try and keep them there from side control and hope to get a cross maybe and then bomb them down but I dont see him holding a guy like Lesnar down, escpecially from the mount, I dont think he stay on top of Lesnar, I see him faking a bunch of shoot attempts and throwing at Brocks left side as he leaves his big ass head there just to get clocked, Randy is a vry smart fighter and i think he knows what he needs to do here, I believe he will go with that strategy of faking takedowns and circling and swinging JMO. Lesnar is DEFINATLY going to try and do it in reverse and throw then shoot but with Coutures height Lesnar isnt really quick enough to shoot by surprise on someone like Randy, he will see it coming for sure,. OK maybe I just talked myself into money on Randy here lol


There is no way Randy holds Lesnar down. Lesnar also has suprisingly good stand up striking. I think Lesnar is going to walk through this fight and probably re-match Frank Mir early next yea rto unify the title.

----------


## W.I.L.L

I'm going with Lesner on this one. I haven't quite decided on how I "think" it will end, but the only way Randy is going to beat him is by submission.

----------


## dameter21

I'm taking Lesnar..everybody is saying he'll lose but thats what every one thought about Rashad evans and he had a sick knock out on chuck liddell.
shit randy could barely beat Tim Syilvia wwent to a decesion in the fifth. And Fedor killed sylvia in 38 seconds. Randy is old and on sat he will lose.

----------


## WARMachine

^^ What fight were you watching?

Randy won ALL five rounds?!

Fedor is not Randy. And Lesnar is NOT Fedor.

And there is no way in HELL you called Rashad over Chuck by knock out... No one thought that was gonna happen...




> Is that true that Timmy said that WAR? If so that is very interesting. I have a hard time believing that Timmy could KO or handle Lesnar in anything outside of sparring but it still interesting to say the least. I think Lesnar is so powerful that he would rush Timmy and GNP his way to a win but I guess we will know a lot more Sunday morning. I can't wait!


Thats what ive heard... Miletich says so as well. He says Brock is afraid to be hit, and that Tim always got the better of the two while boxing. Of course that doesnt mean much. The word outta Team Punishment is that Tito always gets the better of Rampage. And when they both fought Chuckles, Page killed, and Tito didnt.

Not that i think it matters in this fight however, Tim is not fighting him.

I think Randy's best way to win is to land strikes early and often, and hopefully take Brock into the 4th and 5th rounds where he has never been before.

I mean, Randy has been in 5 Round wars many times, i dont think Brock has the gas tank for it...

If Brock doesnt win in the first 3 rds, Randys chances improve dramatically.


Like i said in my previous post, im done counting Randy Couture out.

----------


## BTBAM

Couture has this! I just don't think lesnar really knows who he is going to be fighting, just seems to show no respect to Couture.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> shit randy could barely beat Tim Syilvia wwent to a decesion in the fifth.


 :Bbtekst Fight:

----------


## dank1970

> ^^ What fight were you watching?
>  
> Randy won ALL five rounds?!
> 
> Fedor is not Randy. And Lesnar is NOT Fedor.
> 
> And there is no way in HELL you called Rashad over Chuck by knock out... No one thought that was gonna happen...
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, on the point of Lesner losing if it gets into the 4th or 5th rd. maybe even the 3rd. Randy has so much experience in this area and Lesner has none. Randy has a way of wearing down his apponent and finishing well. Lesner is huge but in a real drawn out battle that is not going to be an advantage. It takes alot of work on the part of the lungs and heart to perfuse 265+ muscle and after 15 to 25 min of dealing with Randy He will be gassed like a mf. If Lesner wins it will be due to a huge strike and Randy can be very evasive. I see Lesner wasting alot of energy with haymakers that dont find thier target and getting caught with Randys counterstrikes. Lesner better land a huge strike early or lay on top of him and make Randy work otherwise he will go down suckin wind like a dying man. Randy ftw.

----------


## WARMachine

I think that Brock will try to go straight to the ground and try to GnP his way to victory...

Thats his shot, i dont think he'll KO Randy, but he does throw bombs...

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

Lesner shouldnt of gotten the fifgt in the first place he is only 2-1. comeon he hasnt even proved himself in my openion. Look how long it took other fighters to get a high profile fight!!! Dana just does alot the fighters wrong I think.

----------


## Chode Logan

I like Coutoure but I kind of want Lesnar to destroy him and stop the haters. I'm not a huge fan of Brock but the heavyweight division is so boring, we need a huge destructive mess like him to make it interesting, and Randy's pretty much done.

I like if Randy's gonna win it'll be due to either a blatent rookie mistake from Lesnar (a la the Mir fight) or if goes to round 4/5.

----------


## Chode Logan

> Lesner shouldnt of gotten the fifgt in the first place he is only 2-1. comeon he hasnt even proved himself in my openion. Look how long it took other fighters to get a high profile fight!!! Dana just does alot the fighters wrong I think.


Agreed, but Dana likes money. And he's probably going to make A LOT more money off this fight then he would have if he put a different HW in there.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Its gonna be awesome. So many people are going to watch.


Brock wins stand up

but if it goes to the floor, Randy

----------


## zimmy

brock wins stand up?

----------


## WARMachine

> I like Coutoure but I kind of want Lesnar to destroy him and stop the haters. I'm not a huge fan of Brock but the heavyweight division is so boring, we need a huge destructive mess like him to make it interesting, and Randy's pretty much done.
> 
> I like if Randy's gonna win it'll be due to either a* blatent rookie mistake from Lesnar (a la the Mir fight)* or if goes to round 4/5.


No knoweldge of BJJ is a blantent rookie mistake?

----------


## WARMachine

> Its gonna be awesome. So many people are going to watch.
> 
> 
> Brock wins stand up
> 
> but if it goes to the floor, Randy


Umm.... No... Actually the opposite would be true IMO.

We'll see tomorrow for sure, but IMO, Randy has the cleaner stand up.

----------


## WARMachine

> Lesner shouldnt of gotten the fifgt in the first place he is only 2-1. comeon he hasnt even proved himself in my openion. Look how long it took other fighters to get a high profile fight!!! Dana just does alot the fighters wrong I think.


100% Agree, but we've already excepted that fact about Dana and the UFC.

Hes pissed off a number of fighters who have been fed up and left. Even some champions.

Jens, Murilo, BJ, Tito, even Randy.

Those guys are all ex-champs. At one time or another, they all left the UFC due to $ issues.

----------


## yannick35

Lesner is getting the fight for the same reason Kimbo got the fights in Elite XE, they want to rid on is back and make him the big out of this world attraction.

Lesner is big and impressive and if he can pull out a win against Randy he will have made is career.

Then again after he fights guys like Nog he will lose for sure.

----------


## WARMachine

I think he _can_ beat Randy, and i think in a re-match with Mir he'd smash the hell outta that 1-dimensional POS.

But against Nog, Werdum (whos been released by the UFC), and GG, i dont think so...

----------


## T.STEEL

I think it might go into decision. Brock will keep taking him down but will not be able to do anything with randy for submission or ground and pound.

----------


## Voice of Reason

I see alot of scrambling by Randy to get out of Brock's takedowns and GnP while getting beat silly in the 1st, then more of the same in the 2nd with a ref stoppage.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

I hope Randy puts him to sleep.

----------


## Voice of Reason

*Nate Marquardt*: Tough call. If it was just after Couture fought [Tim] Sylvia, Couture 80 percent. Now I say 60/40 Couture. Couture has the experience and skills to win. Lesnar has the size and power to win. Will Couture have the speed, strength and stamina considering his long layoff and age? Lesnar has one-punch KO power, and, with his college wrestling, has a decent chance of beating anyone in front of him. Its a gamble, but I say Couture by decision.

*Ricardo Liborio*: Brock may be too strong, but I think Randy will be too experienced for him. Couture by submission [in the] third round.

*Scott Bieri*: Brain says, Lesnar is physically too much for Couture  Lesnar by ground-and-pound in two or three. Heart says, Couture uses striking, counter wrestling and the cage to win a decision or TKO in four or five. Sorry about the non-committal answer; usually not my style. Emotional connection with this one.

*Chris Lytle*: I see no way Randy can win. Hes too old, too small and [had] too long of a layoff. Lesnar is too massive, athletic and younger. That being said, I think Randy wins.

*Stephen Quadros*: This is potentially a really bad fight for Randy Couture and not just because of age or size. Lesnar is fired up, athletically the stronger of the two and possesses the combination of heavy hands and superior wrestling that has been a problem for The Natural in the past with big guys like Ricco Rodriguez and Josh Barnett. Lesnar has a strong chance of winning inside of three rounds if he puts Couture on his back, keeps him there and smashes away. But, if the fight goes past three, Couture will win.

*Dave Mandel*:/Sherdog.com

Randy Couture is clearly
the pros' pick for UFC 91.
Mac Danzig: I think Randy wins this fight with experience and overall ability. It seems like Lesnars best chance of winning is if he can hold someone [down] for three rounds like he did to [Heath] Herring. I dont think he can do that to Randy. Plus, he has a giant penis tattooed on his chest, which cant be helpful.

*Shawn Tompkins*: Randy Couture will win because he is Randy Couture.

*Kevin Burns*: Couture wins a decision by dominating the clinch. Lesnar will pose issues with his strength, but Randy will work around it and pound him out.

*Rory Markham*: I would love to [give a prediction], but I have no idea who takes this one.

*Duke Roufus*: Randy has heart, experience and abilities to strategize. Lesnar is a beast at heavyweight. Gonna be a great fight. [Im] going with Captain America.

*Rich Clementi*: My brain says Lesnar, but if Randy can scramble a lot into the later rounds, I have Randy by KO.

*Erik Paulson*: Ive worked with Brock for this fight, and Im friends with Randy. Im in Brocks corner. Ill pass on this one.

*Mike Whitehead*: Randy by TKO in the third. Brock wont be able to keep up the pace Randy is going to set.

*Guy Mezger*: You just cant bet against Randy.

*Kultar Gill*: Never count Randy out. Randy by experience.

*Ulysses Gomez*: I think Lesnar could take this fight. Hes younger, stronger and just a genetic freak. Randy is a smart fighter who always finds a way to prove me wrong when I bet against him. Looking at Randys losses against Josh Barnett and Ricco, once he was put on his back, it was hard for him to get out from that position, and thats where he lost the fight. I think that Lesnar has the ability to put Randy on his back and keep him there. If he can do that, then I think Lesnar will win the fight.

*Rick Roufus*: Couture will press the action, push him against the fence [and] use dirty boxing. [If it] goes to the ground, Randy can handle himself. Couture wins.

*Din Thomas*: I think Randys got his hands full. Most fight fans dont want to give Lesnar his props because they see him as a WWE guy. Not me. I see a college wrestling national champ, a big one, a really big one. I trained with a national champ in Ben Askren, and he played with me like Michael Jackson does an 8-year-old. But with Randys experience, he will prepare with the right people, and [it] will be easier for him to prepare for Lesnar than it would be for Lesnar to prepare for Randy. Im just not sure itll be enough. Im gonna go with Lesnar.

*Cung Le*: Randy by decision.

_According to the pros, Lesnar's
inexperience will be his
downfall against Couture._

*Marvin Eastman*: Randy by submission [in the] fourth round.

*Ron Frazier*: Im a little biased since I train Randy, but he will win.

*Nick Thompson*: Brock by being too big for Randy.

*Johny Hendricks*: I think Randy is one of the smartest fighters, and he has a plan. I think he will put it into action. But Brock is strong and one of the strongest Randy has faced, so if Randy can force his way in the first round, he will beat him. I think Randy wins [in the] third round.

*Luigi Fioravanti*: Randy will gas him out and get the decision.

*Spencer Fisher*: Lesnar. [Hes] too big.

*Jens Pulver*: Well, I am very excited to see Randy take on Goliath. All accounts would give Brock the edge just on size and wrestling. But, hey, its Randy, and he is unreal.

*Frank Shamrock*: Randy by TKO in four rounds. I love Randy.

*Eric Pele*: I think whoever gets top position wins. Being an old fart myself, Ill be rooting for The Natural.

*David Loiseau*: Randy always finds a way to win. I dont know how, but he will.

*Eddy Millis*: I got Couture. Randy wins by TKO in the second round.

*Jason Lambert*: Couture [via] TKO.

*Chael Sonnen*: Ill bet 25 percent of Paulo [Filho]s purse on The Natural.

*Jake Shields*: I think it will be a good fight in the beginning, but I think Randy has too much experience, and, after a round or two, it will show with Randy winning by TKO.

*Leonard Garcia*: I think Couture wins, because he always finds a way when everyone thinks he cant.

*Stephane Vigneault*: I believe Brock has all the tools to beat Couture, and thats what I think [is] gonna happen. Brock is so big, tall, strong -- and [hes an] incredible wrestler -- but my heart is with Randy. You cant bet against Randy because when we think hes gonna get beat, he destroys his opponent. I think Brock Lesnar [will] beat Randy and become UFC heavyweight champion after four fights; [its] gonna be ridiculous and very bad for the sport. Pro wrestling fans [are] gonna think all pro wrestlers would beat real MMA fighters, but [the] UFC sees the [money] with Lesnar. Anyway, if that happens, I see [Antonio Rodrigo] Minotauro [Nogueira] or Fedor [Emelianenko] beating him and saving MMAs reputation.

*Jeff Monson*: Lesnar by decision. [Hes] too strong, athletic and a bad match for Randy. Only way Randy wins is to survive and [try to see if] Lesnar gasses.

*Zac George*: Randy recovers an early F-5 to TKO Brock [in the] third.

*Pete Sell*: Couture all the way. Too much experience dealing with adversity. His technique and pressure will break Lesnars power down.

*James Thompson*: This is a really interesting match on so many levels. Randy, in the past, hasnt done well against bigger guys and has also been inactive for a bit. But this is only Brocks fourth fight. [When] all [is] said and done, I see Randy winning by surviving the early [rounds], tiring Brock out and finishing strong in the later rounds. Ill go Randy [by] TKO [in] round five.

*James Zikic*: Randys experience, heart and conditioning will overcome the athleticism, size and power of Brock. I predict after a couple of rocky moments during the fight that Randy will find a way to secure a submission or TKO in the fourth round.

*Cyrille Diabaté*: Too many factors Im not sure of to give an accurate opinion. If its Randy at his top we see against Brock, Randy should win, even though Brock is so big and powerful. Experience and skills are, most of the time, better than just size and power. But Randy has been away from the sport a long time, while Brock has been in there evolving as a fighter. Has Randy lost his game and fighting skills? Thats the question.

*John Lober*: Randy will need to land some hard punches to outwrestle Brock.

*CB Dollaway*: If the fights ended quick, I think it would be Lesnar that does it. If the fight goes to a decision, I gotta give it to Randy. Should be a great fight. Cant wait to watch.

*Jess Liaudin*: Randy had a problem with bigger guys that can wrestle -- Josh and Ricco -- in the past. But both those guys were very well-rounded and conditioned MMA fighters and not just bigger fighters. Randys awkward punching skill and his great head movement make him a dangerous fighter to trade [with] for anybody, and I dont see Lesnar catching him. Brock may get some takedowns, but Captain Americas scrambling and cardio will allow him to stand back up over and over again, which should tire Lesnar and give Randy the upper hand in the later rounds. Randy via TKO in round three.

*The Final Tallies:*

Pros who picked Couture: 28
Pros who picked Lesnar: 6
No pick: 10

----------


## yannick35

Guess we will find out tonight i just cant wait UFC getting better all the time YIPPIE

----------


## BG

> Guess we will find out tonight i just cant wait UFC getting better all the time YIPPIE


I agree, even though some say Brock doesnt deserve a shot, this is going to be fun to watch !!!!!!!

----------


## Panzerfaust

Randy coming in at 220lbs tells me he is conditioned to grind it out for the full 25 minutes and wear Lesnar down.

If Lesnar does not win within the first 3rds....it's all Randy from there (depending on the direction of the fight).

I see Randy using footwork to avoid Lesnar's straight ahead shot..I can see Randy using some cage tactics against the fence long enough to get in some dirty boxing and disengaging to start the process all over again.

For some reason though, I feel Couture might Submit Lesnar. I know, call me crazy but for some reason it has crossed my mind.

Who knows really....

I certainly hope Lesnar gets his head knocked off his shoulders, bottom line is that he has never been punched in his life..he could crumble like Bob Sapp for all we know?  :Don't know: 

Nog is the real champ and will restore order and balance to the HW division regardless.

----------


## g0dsend

For people who didn't order it on pay per view, theres a program called SopCast which you can view streaming channels on your computer. UFC91 is on, here is the address to enter into your SopPlayer.

sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/24267

Take caution though, when I watched affliction with Fedor vs Sylvia they blacked out the main event, dont know if it will happen again.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> For people who didn't order it on pay per view, theres a program called SopCast which you can view streaming channels on your computer. UFC91 is on, here is the address to enter into your SopPlayer.
> 
> sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/24267
> 
> Take caution though, when I watched affliction with Fedor vs Sylvia they blacked out the main event, dont know if it will happen again.



Much easier and better to just go to a local Pub and watch it IMO. That's what I have been doing because I am certainly not paying $44.95 for these PPV's

----------


## MalibuD

Randy with submission!!!

----------


## Panzerfaust

Alright, i'm out to go watch this..lets hope for the best. ha 

Enjoy fellas..

----------


## stpete

I hate to say it but my man might get beat. I want nothing more than to see "The Natural" win, but i'm not sure. Lesnar is so damn big and strong.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Guy's, I am here at the fight and it is packed the **** out! I barely got a seat, ****ing WWE fags at their best. Ha

----------


## Panzerfaust

I got Maia by sub!

----------


## Panzerfaust

muito Bom Woooo 

Called it easy!

----------


## HORSE~

> For people who didn't order it on pay per view, theres a program called SopCast which you can view streaming channels on your computer. UFC91 is on, here is the address to enter into your SopPlayer.
> 
> sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/24267
> 
> Take caution though, when I watched affliction with Fedor vs Sylvia they blacked out the main event, dont know if it will happen again.




Thanks GS, after I got past my computer retardation I finally got it up and running....


Great quality so far....

----------


## HORSE~

Murilo are you gonna have another drunken post whore thread in the lounge tonight??


LOL dude we whored that f#cking thread to 10 pages in about two hour's.... :LOL: 


Drunk Murilo = a funny night in the lounge....

----------


## g0dsend

np man, Im not sure but the lesnar and couture fight might be blocked out. Happened with the fedor vs sylvia fight.

----------


## HORSE~

> np man, Im not sure but the lesnar and couture fight might be blocked out. Happened with the fedor vs sylvia fight.



Regardless at least I get to see the rest of the fights, I can always watch the Couture vs Lesnar fight on youtube or some other website in the morning.... 

Thanks again for the site........

----------


## HORSE~

This link is for anybody that hasn't yet had the opportunity to witness a drunken Muriloninja posting, enjoy.... :LOL: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=horse


FYI FUCKING Nark and Bino changed the original title to mess with me because they are gay and wanted to have sex with me, Damn Homo's.... :No No:

----------


## Panzerfaust

haha Horse! Not sure man, this hottie waitress that I need to ask out is bringing me beers before I even finish the one I have. She takes care of me everytime! Such a cutie!

I got Hazlet in this fight

----------


## Panzerfaust

> This link is for anybody that hasn't yet had the opportunity to witness a drunken Muriloninja posting, enjoy....
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=horse
> 
> 
> FYI FUCKING Nark and Bino changed the original title to mess with me because they are gay and wanted to have sex with me, Damn Homo's....


haha! Damn you HORSE, I will have to check that out when I get home. 


I called Hazlet..2/2 tonight

----------


## HORSE~

> haha Horse! Not sure man, this hottie waitress that I need to ask out is bringing me beers before I even finish the one I have. She takes care of me everytime! Such a cutie!
> 
> *I got Hazlet in this figh*t



You nailed that one as well buddy and as your reward I bumped the aforementioned thread in your honor.... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Panzerfaust

haha at this prelim fight! I watched it before I came here, these tools at this table in front of me bet on it. Haha

----------


## Panzerfaust

holy shot, my hottie was just going crazy over my conditioning! Haha she hasn't seen me since I began cutting 6wks ago and saw me months ago after a bulk, she said "oh my god what have you been doing, you look big" and motioned like I have come down in weight. She said "it looks really good". I told her it was just that time of year for me

I am asking her out tonight, I have been waiting since May

----------


## HORSE~

I hate to but I am calling Lesnar in this fight....

----------


## g0dsend

Lesnar wins

----------


## Voice of Reason

fvck yeh Lesnar won he knows how to take advantage of a division,... cut weight to make 265 and be a badass. I was going for him from the start, I don't care if Randy talks all the nice PC bullsh1t to win everyones heart, he got ****ed up like it should be "old age, light weight = TKO".

----------


## verino

randy did alot better than i thought...i mean come on 220 vs. 265 randy did a good job but lesnar dominated.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Ok i'm home...gonna go check out this thread I made months upon months ago....

----------


## rhino1

I bet one square shot to the chin and he will fall like a sack of potatos-damn that sucks...

----------


## Flagg

So Lesnar won huh? I really wanted to see this fight. I don't suppose anyone has a link to the fight do they?

----------


## Voice of Reason

UFC 91 full event in HD: *http://www.ninjavideo.net/video/13875*

.

----------


## rockinred

Here is a link to the video..

http://regretfulmorning.com/2008/11/...-brock-lesnar/

Damn Brock looked too darn big compared to Randy....Even though Randy lost I have to say that Randy is damn good, I had him slightly ahead in the fight up till he lost... Brock showed a lot though... he went a few rounds with one of the best and looked pretty good in tough in there.... he is going to be really hard to beat in the future.. that was definately a fight well worth watching... :7up:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

What did I say?......

ppsssshhh...Randy....lol :Nutkick:

----------


## Flagg

Thanks for the link Rockinred.

Compared to the Mir fight, Brock was a lot more diligent, but seemed a bit too hesitant as a result? Still you can't take anything away from Couture, he's what...15 years older than Brock? He was still a better striker than Brock, but Lesnar too big and powerful.

Edit: How freaking fast is Lesnar, especially for a man his size??

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Edit: How freaking fast is Lesnar, especially for a man his size??


lol
Brock is a monster. He barely missed being a tight end in the NFL. 
big, fast, powerful.... He is going to be good

----------


## sooners04

I'm still not sure why randy fell down? Nothing even hit him. WTF? It's a sad day when a guy with little to no MMA skills comes in and can win, it really takes away from the sport by saying a big athletic guy can train for a short amount of time and win just because he's big and athletic.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Brock dominated the Big Ten collegiate wrestling


Its not like he doesn't know shit or anything...

----------


## WDMF

> I'm still not sure why randy fell down? Nothing even hit him. WTF? It's a sad day when a guy with little to no MMA skills comes in and can win, it really takes away from the sport by saying a big athletic guy can train for a short amount of time and win just because he's big and athletic.


He got hit on the temple or the lower side/ back of his head. How is Brock's skills different than anyone else? He's wrestled since high school and trained MMA for about 2 years now from what I know. People just hate the fact that he can do what he does.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

Well everyone knows what happened. Even if you don't like Lesnar, he has proven he is a very talented athlete. I thought Couture would win by submission if it went to the ground and Lesnar if they stayed standing. Lesnar's next fight will be interesting.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> I'm still not sure why randy fell down? Nothing even hit him. WTF? It's a sad day when a guy with little to no MMA skills comes in and can win, it really takes away from the sport by saying a big athletic guy can train for a short amount of time and win just because he's big and athletic.


People need to realize that some guys were just born to fight and it comes very naturally to them.

----------


## Flagg

> I'm still not sure why randy fell down? Nothing even hit him. WTF? It's a sad day when a guy with little to no MMA skills comes in and can win, it really takes away from the sport by saying a big athletic guy can train for a short amount of time and win just because he's big and athletic.



Don't hate, congratulate. If Couture would have won you'd have been all over how Brock deserved to lose, blahblahblah. Like people have mentioned, some guys are just meant to be in this type of sport and I think Brock has finally found his nieche in life.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Love him or hate him, he did what several other competitors have not. We can talk all day about whether he deserved a shot or not, is a roid freak or not etc... but at this point in time he is the world champ. It is not like his next fights will be against push overs, he will have to prove he has the skill sets to stay where he is.
I personally dislike him for his mouth and disrespectful actions (ei. after the Herring fight) but I also understand that he is a very accomplished athelete in his own right.

----------


## BgMc31

> lol
> Brock is a monster. He barely missed being a tight end in the NFL. 
> big, fast, powerful.... He is going to be good


Let me say that Brock is a beast of an athlete but lets keep the facts straight...1st he worked out as a defensive lineman for the Vikings, not a tight end. 2nd from coaches and player reports, Brock was a terrible football player. The kept him throughout training camp to see if they can capitalize on his athleticism and notoriety. Unfortunately his tremendous lack of football skill kept him out of the NFL. Lets keep it real before we label this guy the greatest athlete of all time.

I think its a sad day for MMA. No matter how good the kid is, no fighter deserves a title shot after only 3 fights! NOBODY!!!!

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I'm still not sure why randy fell down? Nothing even hit him. WTF? It's a sad day when a guy with little to no MMA skills comes in and can win, it really takes away from the sport by saying a big athletic guy can train for a short amount of time and win just because he's big and athletic.



It happens, we have seen this before...this is nothing new. He will get beatdown and then and only then will we see if he is truly cut out to be a MMA fighter.

It is already apparent he does not like to get hit and his conditioning is suspect for sure. Not all HW's are 220lbs like Randy...Gonzaga, Barnett, Werdum, Nog are all 240+ with Nog being the lightest of those 3.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Let me say that Brock is a beast of an athlete but lets keep the facts straight...1st he worked out as a defensive lineman for the Vikings, not a tight end. 2nd from coaches and player reports, Brock was a terrible football player. The kept him throughout training camp to see if they can capitalize on his athleticism and notoriety. Unfortunately his tremendous lack of football skill kept him out of the NFL. Lets keep it real before we label this guy the greatest athlete of all time.
> 
> I think its a sad day for MMA. No matter how good the kid is, no fighter deserves a title shot after only 3 fights! NOBODY!!!!



I was just simply stating he is ****ing fast for his size. Sorry I don't have my "facts straight".....I don't really give a shit how good he is at football.

I think I am "keeping it real" by saying he is big, fast, and powerful.....is he not? Also, I never called him the greatest athlete of all time, so how bout you get your facts straight  :Smilie: 

Now, did he deserve that fight? Probably not, I agree. His inexperience might bite him in the ass. But no one can argue that Brock has some serious potential.

----------


## BgMc31

^^just like you take issue with misinformation being dissimentated about MMA because you are a fighter, I take issue with the same dissimenation of misinformation because I'm a former football player (including 4yrs at the level in question). That's what I was pointing out.

With that being said, Brock does have tremendous potential. There's no denying that. But his athleticism, size, and strength is on par IMO with the advantage Melvin Guillard has at 155 and with what Randleman (minus the size) had early in his career. We all know in MMA, athleticism, size, and power doesn't always translate into greatness.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> ^^just like you take issue with misinformation being dissimentated about MMA because you are a fighter, I take issue with the same dissimenation of misinformation because I'm a former football player (including 4yrs at the level in question). That's what I was pointing out.
> 
> With that being said, Brock does have tremendous potential. There's no denying that. But his athleticism, size, and strength is on par IMO with the advantage Melvin Guillard has at 155 and with what Randleman (minus the size) had early in his career. We all know in MMA, athleticism, size, and power doesn't always translate into greatness.


To each their own, and I respect that.

btw, who did you play for? Thats pretty cool

----------


## J-Dogg

Gonzaga, Werdum and Nog would probably have no problems with Lesnar. He is their Kriptonite.

Gonzoga I think would tear him apart. He's not as big, but he beats him in all areas. He's a much harder striker, can encompass kicks into it, his BJJ > Lesnars wrestling.

----------


## yannick35

Randy is so not ready to fight Fedor.

Mmmm guess i cant wait to see Lesnar VS nog that will be interesting for sure.

----------


## BgMc31

> To each their own, and I respect that.
> 
> btw, who did you play for? Thats pretty cool


2yrs each riding the pine, special teams and the practice squad for the Raiders and Cardinals. LoL!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Gonzaga, Werdum and Nog would probably have no problems with Lesnar. He is their Kriptonite.
> 
> Gonzoga I think would tear him apart. He's not as big, but he beats him in all areas. He's a much harder striker, can encompass kicks into it, his BJJ > Lesnars wrestling.


thats the one Im waiting for. I dont care if it is for a belt. I really like Gonzaga and I would like to see how Lesnar reacts to a combination culminating with a high kick. I guess Im a bit off topic

either way, next fight will expose his true ability to be in MMA

----------


## Chode Logan

All of you people saying Brock didn't deserve a shot at the title so soon...while I agree with you slightly, it's completely absurd to state that because..........


"LAS VEGAS, November 15 – The first man in UFC history to win the heavyweight championship in his fourth fight was Randy Couture. Tonight, at the MGM Grand Garden Arena, Couture was forced to make room in the history books for the second man to achieve the monumental feat – Brock Lesnar, who stopped Couture in the second round to take the belt and begin a new era in the UFC heavyweight division."

RANDY COUTOURE WAS GIVEN A TITLE SHOT HIS FOURTH FIGHT TOO, and now he's a legend. So please, do not even bring that up.

----------


## Brown Ninja

God Lesnar is a douche but he is so powerful. His stand up is far from graceful but straight hard punches are a lot to deal with from someone that size. I was honestly very surprised that he was able to be so successful and hold his own if not win the battle while they were clinched. I obviously still give the edge to Nog, assuming he prison rapes Mir as he should, but I see this fight being much better than previously thought.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Gonzaga was exposed in the Werdum and Couture fight. The kid is tough but I do not believe he can beat the "best". Yes, I am sure that I will catch shit for saying this but Brock is now on that list. Nog can hang with if not beat him, same for Fedor, and Barnett but after that I think there is a large gap. AA is talented but would get smothered, Nelson and Rothwell would get pounded out. I think Carwin vs. Lesnar would be very interesting though.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> 2yrs each riding the pine, special teams and the practice squad for the Raiders and Cardinals. LoL!


haha riding the pine.

thats still pretty cool though. Just to be part of...maybe..lol was it?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> All of you people saying Brock didn't deserve a shot at the title so soon...while I agree with you slightly, it's completely absurd to state that because..........
> 
> 
> "LAS VEGAS, November 15  The first man in UFC history to win the heavyweight championship in his fourth fight was Randy Couture. Tonight, at the MGM Grand Garden Arena, Couture was forced to make room in the history books for the second man to achieve the monumental feat  Brock Lesnar, who stopped Couture in the second round to take the belt and begin a new era in the UFC heavyweight division."
> 
> RANDY COUTOURE WAS GIVEN A TITLE SHOT HIS FOURTH FIGHT TOO, and now he's a legend. So please, do not even bring that up.



Good point...

----------


## stpete

Randy did good if you ask me. He didn't seem to care about Lesnar's size and seemed comfortable locking up with him. I'm just wondering why Lesnar didn't try to take it to the ground? If you weigh 45lbs more than your opponent(at least), the ground game should be yours if you any game at all on the ground.

----------


## PT

i freaking love it. brock is a great guy and puts 110% into everything he does and there wasnt a doubr in my mind he would not win. the scary thing is that brock isnt even close to the top of his game yet so just imagine how good he is going to be in another 2 years.

----------


## stpete

> Good point...


It's all about money fellas. And how many years ago was that? Randy got that shot cause the compitition was far less than it is today. Didn't Mir already beat Lesnar? Yes he did. Lesnar will probably lose his first title bout. I like the guy, but he's just one small step above that guy that fought people in their backyards and bbq's. I forget his name now. Oh yea...Kimbo. Everyone thought he was an mma fighter too. Now he's unemployed.

----------


## bRKBEATz

I enjoyed the fight and I really didn't care who won. Of course I love Couture for what he has accomplished and his great attitude, but I have also been very intrigued with Brock ever since he started training MMA. It was a pretty good fight, and based on Brock's condition at the end of the first round, I think he would have gassed in the 3rd or 4th if Randy could have lasted.

Anyway, Brock handled himself well after winning. A lot of people are too quick to hate the guy because of how he acted after he beat Herring, but you need to remember that the guy was a professional wrestler for a long time and is probably used to acting like that. I'm sure the WWE is somewhat ingrained in him after doing it for so long, but this time he won with more dignity.

----------


## Lemonada8

has any1 thought that couture maybe planned it to be that way? i mean hes 45 y/o and that might have been his last fight... yall say that lesnar has serious potential and maybe couture figured better to fight him now when he's younger andhealthier than wait3-4 defend ur title fights? then fight him? that'd be dumb on his part.... lesnar is a beast... thats all u can say about him... sure he has his weaknessess as couture showed (boxing, distance fight) he got 1 shot in, barely hit him but since hes a beast he nicked him just right with enuff force to stun him and then he pounced on him... did u all see couture after the fight? he wasnt worn down, he looked like he just messed up techinally... not truely 'beaten' he had more to give... good job by lesnar by ending it quick tho, cause he has yet to be in a war, so we dont know how his endurance is in later rounds....

----------


## sooners04

> 2yrs each riding the pine, special teams and the practice squad for the Raiders and Cardinals. LoL!


I'm a HUGE Raiders fan!!!!!!!!

----------


## sooners04

> Brock dominated the Big Ten collegiate wrestling
> 
> 
> Its not like he doesn't know shit or anything...


So every heavyweight NCAA wrestling champion should get a title shot after a 2-1 record in MMA?

----------


## PT

you guys are nuts, brock has only trained mma for 3 years and has already beat one of the best that you all thought would pound on him. brock is strong as hell and alot faster then anyone even close to his size. he is nowere close to the top of his game and i gurentee he only gets better and beats every top fighter one after another. of course he will hit a bump here and there but in 5 years from now he will be known as the best

----------


## goose

> i freaking love it. brock is a great guy and puts 110% into everything he does and there wasnt a doubr in my mind he would not win. the scary thing is that brock isnt even close to the top of his game yet so just imagine how good he is going to be in another 2 years.


Just look at how hard he trains

http://www.mmatko.com/brock-lesnar-u...-access-video/

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Let me say that Brock is a beast of an athlete but lets keep the facts straight...1st he worked out as a defensive lineman for the Vikings, not a tight end. 2nd from coaches and player reports, Brock was a terrible football player. The kept him throughout training camp to see if they can capitalize on his athleticism and notoriety. Unfortunately his tremendous lack of football skill kept him out of the NFL. Lets keep it real before we label this guy the greatest athlete of all time.
> 
> I think its a sad day for MMA. No matter how good the kid is, no fighter deserves a title shot after only 3 fights! NOBODY!!!!


I bet money that if you were in his shoes YOU'd take a title fight after only three others. C'mon man!

----------


## g0dsend

> Just look at how hard he trains
> 
> http://www.mmatko.com/brock-lesnar-u...-access-video/


Thanks for the video, the guys a beast. 

I'm really glad Lesnar won the title, he seems like a great guy and has a thirst for blood.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Randy did good if you ask me. He didn't seem to care about Lesnar's size and seemed comfortable locking up with him. I'm just wondering why Lesnar didn't try to take it to the ground? If you weigh 45lbs more than your opponent(at least), the ground game should be yours if you any game at all on the ground.



The reason Lesnar didn't want to go to the ground was Couture's superior jiu jitsu game. Even though Lesnar is a great wrestler he could have been easily submitted like in his fight with Mir.

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ Just for the record, Randy has shitty BJJ. Hes only submitted 2 guys in his whole career, one in his first fight ever, and the other against Mike Van Arsdale. Come on now!

Of the 9 fights he's lost, 5 of them hes been dominated by guys with good sub games.

I think they both lacked in BJJ, and Lesnar, while not the better wrestler, is bigger and stronger with a world of talent on the ground.


I think i made most of the calls for the card.

The only one i missed was Joe vs. KenFlo.

I was shocked the way Kenny beat him. I dont think Joe had one offensive move the entire fight!


btw, Murilo, wtf?

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=horse


Hahaha! Thats some funny shit!

----------


## southmadejd

Was anybody else impressed with Matt Brown.....how he took the fight on late notice and kept his composure during the fight when it looked as though he might lose.

I just thought he looked really good out there.

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ That fight was the WORST display of BJJ ive seen in a long time.

Both looked very unimpressive IMO.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> ^^^ That fight was the WORST display of BJJ ive seen in a long time.
> 
> Both looked very unimpressive IMO.



I was actually impressed with Brown, he IS learning..that is what is important. His BJJ was not even as good as it is now when he was on TUF. Give him some time.

----------


## BgMc31

> haha riding the pine.
> 
> thats still pretty cool though. Just to be part of...maybe..lol was it?


banged a lot of whores, partied a lot, made a lil money, and made some lasting friends! Definitely good times!

----------


## Brown Ninja

I find it funny how people are still bagging on Brock. The guy is an asshole but so are a lot of other people who are tough as hell. He beat Randy ****ing Couture. Its not like he got one punched (jabbed) by Seth Petruzelli. Come on guys.

----------


## PT

> I find it funny how people are still bagging on Brock. The guy is an asshole but so are a lot of other people who are tough as hell. He beat Randy ****ing Couture. Its not like he got one punched (jabbed) by Seth Petruzelli. Come on guys.


 
yes he did beat randy who was at the top so who would you like him to beat next? brock is the best whether you like him or not and like i said before, he has only tapped into 60% of his potential. i love how everyone is a hater now that he won.

----------


## redz

Lesnar is awesome I saw this coming. He is not just another NCAA wrestling champ he is a genetic freak. Also the whole thing about getting a title shot so fast is stupid. Who cares he won didnt he? Also he is marketable, ufc is a business and they need to make money and Lesnar is money in the bank. It was a smart decision to put Brock in there with the champ that fast. Think about how many new fans will start to watch UFC now that the former WWE star is the champ. Dana white is brilliant if you ask me.

----------


## Knockout_Power

we all tend to forget what this is all about. Call it MMA, boxing, Wrestling etc... it is all BUSINESS, and this dictates who "deserves" a title shot. True, Randy will put asses in the seats no matter who he fights, but having Lesnar on the other side of the ring definately did nothing but amazing things for ratings.

----------


## Tambit24

is it true that after the mir/nog fight, they are gonna unify the belts?

----------


## WARMachine

Yes.

The winner of Mir/Nog (it will be Nog obviously.) will fight Brock for the undisputed UFC HW Championship.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Mir is such a turd. After he loses to Nog I bet he will go back to being a bouncer at a titty bar full time. But then again he is a better athlete than nog....

----------


## meathead320

Well, this being a real fight, against one of the best on earth, and Brock packing his head like meat, well *its money* for MMA. Thats it.

Brock may be a jerk, and have a WWE heel's mouth, and that makes people not like him.

That is actually a GOOD thing for the UFC. 

I say that because of how many people will pay to see Brock get beat. The more they hate him, the more they will pay to see him lose.

Brock knows this, from where he is comming from. If they promote him as an undeserving jerk, who muscled his way to victory, then that just adds to the amount of money they get to collect every time he time he fights from here out.

----------


## Tambit24

Brock will beat nog by arm bar in the 1st.... Just my prediction.  :2jk:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Brock cannot spell Arm Bar let alone perform one.

----------

